# Programme (x86) von der SSD auf die HDD?



## Fussballchecker (20. Juni 2013)

Grüßt euch,
ich möchte zuerst anmerken, dass ich den Sticky gelesen habe, über dieses Thema allerdings leider sehr wenig drin steht. Möglicherweise weil die Lösung sehr simpel ist und ich untalentiert bin.
Jedenfalls ist mein Problem, dass ich vorhin meine SSD installiert habe (128 gb) und parallel noch meine alte 640 GB HDD betreibe. Die SSD will ich im Grunde nur als Boot-Laufwerk nutzen und vielleicht noch meinen Browser drauf lassen. Allerdings kann ich beispielsweise Steam ausschließlich unter Programme (x86) installieren, was sich im Laufwerk (C (SSD) befindet. Wie kriege ich "Programme (x86)" dauerhaft auf meine HDD (D, so dass sich sämtliche Software nur auf ihr entlädt? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus. Die Suchfunktion hat mir leider nicht geholfen.

Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 64 Bit Home Premium.


----------



## Scalon (20. Juni 2013)

Indem du Windows auf D: installierst 
Spaß beiseite, meines Wissens geht es nicht da der Ordner immer während der Windows Installation angelegt wird und somit unmittelbar verbunden ist. Du einfach bei jeder Installation den Laufwerksbuchstaben ändern dann landen alle deine zusätzlichen Programme auf der HDD.


----------



## Fussballchecker (20. Juni 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> Indem du Windows auf D: installierst
> Spaß beiseite, meines Wissens geht es nicht da der Ordner immer während der Windows Installation angelegt wird und somit unmittelbar verbunden ist. Du einfach bei jeder Installation den Laufwerksbuchstaben ändern dann landen alle deine zusätzlichen Programme auf der HDD.


Danke für deine Hilfe. Was hältst du von diesem Tutorial Video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Unm3VMTMZu4

Das sieht mir ziemlich gut aus. Da ich eh noch nichts Wichtiges auf meinem Rechner haben und eine Neuinstallation ziemlich schnell geht, ziehe ich das in Erwägung.


----------



## der_knoben (20. Juni 2013)

Wieso kannst du Steam nur auf C:\Programme(x86) installieren. 

Ich selbst habe meinen Steamordner auf D:


----------



## Laudian (20. Juni 2013)

Natürlich kannst den den Programme Ordner auf die HDD verschieben, mithilfe des Befehls mklink.
Zuerst beendest du alle Programme, die aktuell aus dxem x86 Ordner ausgeführt werden, anschließend kopierst du den gesamten Ordner auf deine HDD. Dann öffnest du die Konsole und gibst dort folgendes ein:

mklink /d "D:\Program Files (x86)" "C:\Program Files (x86)"

Jetzt benennst du den x86 Ordner auf C um damit du sehen kannst, ob es funktioniert hat. Wenn alles funktioniert kannst du den alten Ordner löschen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (21. Juni 2013)

Fussballchecker schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ich beispielsweise Steam ausschließlich unter Programme (x86) installieren, was sich im Laufwerk (C (SSD) befindet.


 Wenn Du Steam wirklich nur in c:\programm (x86) installieren kannst, stimmt schon was nicht. Steam kann man nämlich überall hin installieren. Und selbst wenn man es in den falschen Ordner installiert hat, läßt sich der Steam-Ordner einfach verschieben. Anschließend Steam aus dem Ordner starten (da die Verknüpfungen ja nun nicht mehr stimmen) und Steam stellt alles um, so das es aus dem neuen Verzeichnis läuft.



Laudian schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst den den Programme Ordner auf die HDD verschieben, mithilfe des Befehls mklink.
> Zuerst beendest du alle Programme, die aktuell aus dxem x86 Ordner ausgeführt werden, anschließend kopierst du den gesamten Ordner auf deine HDD. Dann öffnest du die Konsole und gibst dort folgendes ein:
> 
> mklink /d "D:\Program Files (x86)" "C:\Program Files (x86)"
> ...


 Und dies wäre die generelle Lösung


----------



## CaputoKatastropho (12. August 2016)

Korrektur


----------

